# Server os disk crashed but mirrors are ok how to replace only os disk



## jonas_andersson (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey friends i need some help because i cannot find out how to bring that server to run.
A guess the hard disk that has the operating system installed has physically crashed. By booting that server with a live cd i have found out that the 4 disks that are installed in that pc are dynamic disks and they are mirrored .So we have Disk with Os that has crashed.
( Disk 0 dynamic is mirrored with Disk 2 dynamic) ( Disk 1 dynamic mirrored with Disk 3 dynamic)....Now the problem is that the Operating system isnt running any idea how do i bring it back to work by installing a new hdd for the new OS installation ?
Is there any chance to replace only a disk and install a brand new OS butt will the mirrored dynamic disks get back to work?


----------



## jonas_andersson (Jan 25, 2013)

any suggestions?


----------



## jonas_andersson (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a PC which had server2003 and 5 hdds which 4 of thm are created as mirros with the windows mirror system and I got the problem the operating system hdd has crashed and when i booted the server with a livecd i was able to see all 4hdds as dynamic disks and the operating system hdd disk c am i unable to access it wants to format it to be able to access is there any way to install a new OS into that hdd and then link the rest of 4hdds without loosing the datas ?


----------

